# Roamio Basic with MoCA and MTR700 setup help



## Benjammin172 (Jul 18, 2015)

Hi guys, 

I'm hoping that you can help me get my Tivo setup as I'm struggling with what I actually need to get this done. I purchased the Tivo Basic Roamio and got it all setup. I have Charter Cable, and I bought a Tivo Mini for the bedroom. There isn't wired ethernet in my house, nor is there an easy way to run it to the bedroom, so I'd like to hook everything up through MoCA. It seems like I'll need a MoCA Adapter for the living room where the Roamio is setup, and then another for the bedroom where the Mini will be. Is this correct? If so, how do I go everything up to the Roamio? The connections necessary between the Roamio, MoCA Adapter, MTR700, cable modem, and router are all confusing me really badly. Could anyone help me map out how everything should be connected so I can get my Mini hooked up? 

Thanks so much in advance for any help you can give me!


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Benjammin172 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm hoping that you can help me get my Tivo setup as I'm struggling with what I actually need to get this done. I purchased the Tivo Basic Roamio and got it all setup. I have Charter Cable, and I bought a Tivo Mini for the bedroom. There isn't wired ethernet in my house, nor is there an easy way to run it to the bedroom, so I'd like to hook everything up through MoCA. It seems like I'll need a MoCA Adapter for the living room where the Roamio is setup, and then another for the bedroom where the Mini will be. Is this correct? If so, how do I go everything up to the Roamio? The connections necessary between the Roamio, MoCA Adapter, MTR700, cable modem, and router are all confusing me really badly. Could anyone help me map out how everything should be connected so I can get my Mini hooked up?
> 
> Thanks so much in advance for any help you can give me!


Hi,
If you can't get ethernet to your Roamio, you will need 2 MoCA adapters, one to be placed near your Roamio and one to be placed near your router. The Mini has MoCA builtin so nothing else is needed for that, assuming your coax has a common link. Don't forget you will need a POE/ Whole Home DVR filter on the input from your main cable feed and possibly another one if your modem is not MoCA friendly.


----------



## Benjammin172 (Jul 18, 2015)

fcfc2 said:


> Hi,
> If you can't get ethernet to your Roamio, you will need 2 MoCA adapters, one to be placed near your Roamio and one to be placed near your router. The Mini has MoCA builtin so nothing else is needed for that, assuming your coax has a common link. Don't forget you will need a POE/ Whole Home DVR filter on the input from your main cable feed and possibly another one if your modem is not MoCA friendly.


Edit: just reread your comment. I can get ethernet to my Roamio as its right next to my modem and router, but I can't get ethernet to my mini upstairs in the bedroom.

Thanks so much for the quick reply! My router and Roamio are right next to each other in my entertainment center. Would I still need two MoCA adapters or can I get away with just one? As far as connections are concerned, would I need two separate splitters to split my coax cable between the tivo, moca adapter, modern, and MTR700?

Thanks again!


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

I have a Roamio basic and Series3 Tivo connected to a bridge, it works fine long as the wifi doesn't get over loaded.

If you have wifi that will reach the mini; you might be able to use a wireless bridge. To connect the mini and the Roamio.


----------



## Benjammin172 (Jul 18, 2015)

Teeps said:


> I have a Roamio basic and Series3 Tivo connected to a bridge, it works fine long as the wifi doesn't get over loaded.
> 
> If you have wifi that will reach the mini; you might be able to use a wireless bridge. To connect the mini and the Roamio.


I'll keep this in my back pocket, but I'd like to connect everything using moca for the speed and stability of the connection.

Am I right in thinking that the attached picture is the correct way to connect everything, with black lines bring coax and the pink being ethernet?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Benjammin172 said:


> I'll keep this in my back pocket, but I'd like to connect everything using moca for the speed and stability of the connection.
> 
> Am I right in thinking that the attached picture is the correct way to connect everything, with black lines bring coax and the pink being ethernet?


I think what was meant was that with a good router, and a good wireless to wired adapter, the Mini can run on a "wireless" connection. I have used an old TiVo Wireless N adapter. I currently use a Linksys WUMC710 since I have my TV on the same device. I have heard that there are others that will work. But this is not a recommended or supported method and can be costly.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

If you have the Roamio connected by ethernet, you only need 1 moca adapter. A POE filter for the Tuning Adapter might be needed if it has issues tuning channels with the moca network running.

Place the moca adapter on the cable modem's leg, not before the splitter.

This is the setup:


----------



## Benjammin172 (Jul 18, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> I think what was meant was that with a good router, and a good wireless to wired adapter, the Mini can run on a "wireless" connection. I have used an old TiVo Wireless N adapter. I currently use a Linksys WUMC710 since I have my TV on the same device. I have heard that there are others that will work. But this is not a recommended or supported method and can be costly.


Ah, gotcha. So I would probably be best off using MoCA and saving the wifi for if I have no other options?



BigJimOutlaw said:


> If you have the Roamio connected by ethernet, you only need 1 moca adapter. A POE filter for the Tuning Adapter might be needed if it has issues tuning channels with the moca network running.
> 
> Place the moca adapter on the cable modem's leg, not before the splitter.
> 
> This is the setup:


So put the splitter before the MoCA then? Would this diagram be more accurate, with black lines being coax, pink being ethernet, and blue being the USB cable between tivo and the MTR700?










Thank you guys so much for helping out a newbie, I really appreciate it!


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

That will work.

The extra split on the leg going to the Roamio is optional in this case (since the Roamio is connecting by ethernet instead of moca), but it will work.


----------



## Benjammin172 (Jul 18, 2015)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> That will work.
> 
> The extra split on the leg going to the Roamio is optional in this case (since the Roamio is connecting by ethernet instead of moca), but it will work.


Awesome! Thanks so much for all of your help!


----------



## mstrumpf (Jul 29, 2010)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> That will work.
> 
> The extra split on the leg going to the Roamio is optional in this case (since the Roamio is connecting by ethernet instead of moca), but it will work.


Yes, but he still needs that connection so that he can tune in cable.


----------

